# Laptop turns on but shuts off immediately after



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right category to post this question but anyways.

I have a Compaq Presario CQ62 today while on it I hooked in my ipod charger to it, like I've done plenty times before, so when I hooked it up it was fine for a couple minutes then before completely shutting off it said something about do not turn off or shutdown computer because it was recovering BIOS, so after it did that it shut itself off then i turned it back on and unplugged the iPOD charger it was on for a couple minutes then it just shut off, to make this a little shorter I tried turnin it back on again and then it got to the Compaq logo screen and shut itself off immediately, I've been to other forums and did the things they suggested, such as trying to get to my BIOS page by pressing F10 but it still wouldn't let me get into that page, and now when i press the power button it comes on but shuts off a second later.!
Thank you for reading this and any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You hooked your iPod charger to your laptop, as in, you were charging your laptop with an ipod charger?


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

no as in a port to update music onto my ipod with itunes, i didn't use it as a charging method for my laptop, I had a ipod charger connected as well as my laptop charger


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did this BIOS update start automatically or did you initiate it?

You said you cannot enter the BIOS when you press F10?

Remove any USB accessories.
Remove the battery, remove the power cord, press and hold the power button for 30 seconds. 

Replace the battery and the cord and try to boot the computer to access the BIOS.


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

it started itself automatically, then turned off and i've tried that a couple of times and it still won't let me access BIOS once i press F10 it shuts off


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Can you provide me with the full model number from the service tag on the bottom of the laptop?


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

umm only thing i see is a sticker that says windows 7 but the number is 584037-001 is that the number or something else


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No... there should be a tag on the botom... the model number should be Presario CQ62-xxxxxx


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

oh.. well i had more numbers but the rest are faded so thats the only one i can see


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

ummm in my battery compartment it says CQ62z-200


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, I got it... I am going to need some time. Your BIOS may have been corrupted. For the time being, disconnect the power and the battery and let the laptop set. I will be with you soon.

GZ


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

omg thank you very much i appreciate it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again AshleyBSticks,

Here is what we are going to try...

Attached to this post is a .zip file.

This contains 6 files with extensions .bin and .rom.

You will need a USB drive (formatted FAT32)


Download the .zip archive from this post.
Extract the files to your desktop.
Insert the empty USB drive.
When the USB drive opens, put 1444.bin and 1444.rom on it.
Safely eject the drive.
On your Compaq, remove the battery and power.
Insert the USB drive into any USB slot.
Reinstall the battery and power adapter.
Hold down the 'WinKey' and 'B'.
While holding down both of those keys, press the power button.
When the LEDs come on, let go of the buttons.

In a few seconds you should hear a beep and see the USB drive activate.
Do not touch the laptop. You may or not hear more beeping... Every couple seconds or so.
The laptop should shut down shortly after the beeping stops.

Once the laptop shuts down, remove the USB and turn the laptop on normally.

Post back if it is successful or not.


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

alright i will try this right after i go buy a usb and i have one question will everything on my laptop be ok.?!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Will not affect the installed programs


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

ok at the bottom are you talkin about the links that are in your signature.!?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry. I, apparently, forgot to attach the files.

There are only two files in the zip folder, I had to reduce the size of the attachment.

Follow the instructions I laid out above.

GZ


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

ok thank you.!


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

when i let go of the two buttons it shuts down again.!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Shuts down completely?

Hold them until you hear a beep, then let go.


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

i hold it down and the screen comes on then it turns off before i hear a beep


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright... Explain to me again what exactly happens when you boot normally...


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

it comes on then shuts down right after like it gets to the compaq logo sometimes then shuts down then sometimes its just black and says press esc to enter set up menu but no matter what it shuts right back down


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it take longer to shut down when it has been sitting a while?

When it shuts down, do all the lights stay on, or do they go completely out...


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

shorter and all the lights go completely out.!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

So, if you disconnected the power and left the computer sit for a couple hours and then went back, it would take less time for it to shut itself off?

Is your laptop under warranty?


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

and does my usb has to be formatted to fat23


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It has to be formatted FAT32, yes.


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

ok maybe thats the reason why so how would i format it to fat23


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

When it is plugged into the computer, check it in my computer. It will tell you what it is formatted.

If it is formatted NTFS then you will need to format it to Fat32... right click on the drive in my computer and select format.

Check the box to "Restore Device Defaults".

Make sure FAT32 is selected and not NTFS.

Select OK


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

it is formatted but it still isnt working


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you answer the questions I posed in Post #26?


----------



## AshleyBSticks (Jan 7, 2011)

if i le it sit it shuts down faster and sometimes it shuts off longer and not anymore my warranty expired


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello AshleyBSticks,

I am sorry, apparently I lost track of your thread for a few days. 

Have you tried anything else since your last post?


----------



## technix (Jul 23, 2011)

dear gavinzach
I have the same problem.Mine is a toshiba satellite pro laptop and it shuts down randomly without any warning.here is the link to the thread I started. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/toshiba-laptop-shuts-down-randomly-589445.html
it would be much appreciated if you could go through my thread post and find a solution for me.


----------



## rjvbeek (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to dig up this old topic, but where do you get the bootable BIOS update? My girlfriend has a similar problem for a Presario CQ62-A10SD...


----------

